# what bedding do you use ?



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

trying to reduce the amount im spending on the pets  just wondered what bedding materiel people use in their buns litter trays ?

at the moment mine are on this hemp bedding >Nests & Nesting Materials at zooplus: Hemp Bedding which is fairly good but I can only get from zooplus which isn't ideal because im trying to order from somewhere that I can get all my pet stuff in one go and I cant get the rabbit food from zooplus or the dog food  .....

ive had them on megazorb in the past too but had the same issues with ordering it / delivery price ect , id also like to find somewhere I can get bigger bales of hay for cheaper as they go through so much


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I personally use VetBed.  xx


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Louiseandfriends said:


> I personally use VetBed.  xx


in their litter tray ? how often do you need to change it ? Ive heard of some people using it for guinea pigs but wasn't sure it would be absorbant enough for buns one is a giant and between them they produce shocking amounts of wee and poo  lol


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

hippymama said:


> in their litter tray ? how often do you need to change it ? Ive heard of some people using it for guinea pigs but wasn't sure it would be absorbant enough for buns one is a giant and between them they produce shocking amounts of wee and poo  lol


I use wood pellets in the litter trays. 
Every 2/3 days in the bed area because they also poo there too. Every two weeks everywhere else. 
You need layers of newspaper and towels underneath. The more you have underneath, the dryer it stays on top.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I just hay in the litter trays here, costs me £4 for a massive bale.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I use newspaper and hay in the litter trays.

If you want to use a bedding though then Fitch Recycling bedding is excellent.
£15 for a 20kg bale and that price includes delivery. 
I use it in my small animals cages and it lasts a while, it's very absorbant.


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

What if the eat the newspaper? Is it ok? Because I no for certain mine would


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My buns have cross cut shredded paper, then straw for bedding area in winter and wood pellet cat litter in the trays.
I do sometimes use newspaper but to be honest its hard work because they just pull it about and rip it up! They eat bits aswell but it doesn't hurt them.
I always keep wood shavings/wood chip in just incase I run out of paper - rely on people to give me it, but don't often need to use it.


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't believe how much mine eat paper and cardboard, if I give them a loo roll tube or a box then then will eat most of it by then end of the day


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Luckily mine aren't fussed at all with the newspaper, they are more interested in nomming their hay while they are in the litter tray 
I dont think they even know the newspaper is there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a layer of Auboise and the hay on top, as mine are indoors they only get this in the litter trays


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I use ecobed (cardboard cut up squares)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Newspaper under, plenty of hay on top here.

Used to use wood pellet litter, bu one bun seemed ot try to eat it, so we stopped using that.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks everyone  , problem is with just newspaper and hay is we don't get newspapers  lol , also my big girly bun seems to produce a lot of wee  and at the moment I don't have time to do a full clean out every day its more like every three days so i need something absorbant underneath the hay too i think..... the hemp litter ive been using is good just a pain that i can only get it from zooplus.....

ideally id like to get something from [email protected] because i need to get their food and the dogs food from them but my options at [email protected] are carefresh and back2nature which are both expensive for the amount id need or woodshavings which are abit naff and get dragged all over the floor when they hop out  

never mind lol i guess i'll just have too do two orders


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Buddy has a distinct litter area: two large litter trays filled with megazorb and a layer of hay, next to a stuffed hay rack. Luckily he's really good and does 99% of his doings in this area.

He has a snuggly bedding area where he likes to burrow and sleep. This is currently lined with cardboard and newspaper for warmth, vet bed for comfort (and in case of any 'accidents') and stuffed with hay and straw. I did include shedded paper for a while, but don't bother now as the the other bits are just as effective and I didn't like the thought of him nibbling it along with the straw.

If they toilet in their beds then I'd suggest newspaper/megazorb beneath vet bed, possibly..

I order megazorb from these guys: Megazorb Wood Pulp Horse Bedding


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine eat the straw in there bedding aswel! You would think they don't get fed


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Do avoid shavings - they have health implications.

[email protected] sell cat wood pellet litter. It is absorbent, but it needs to be well covered, in case bun tried to eat it.

You could ask frinds and family to save newspapers, like we do, or lurk by your local paper recycling bin!


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Do avoid shavings - they have health implications.
> 
> [email protected] sell cat wood pellet litter. It is absorbent, but it needs to be well covered, in case bun tried to eat it.
> 
> You could ask frinds and family to save newspapers, like we do, or lurk by your local paper recycling bin!


ah yes ive used wood based litter before might have a look how much that is , thanks


----------



## Kaori (Sep 26, 2012)

I use Cushionbed and I've not had any problems. It doesn't cause harm when ingested and I can buy in bulk so it's really good 
At £4.50 a bale I can't actually find anything cheaper.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Kaori said:


> I use Cushionbed and I've not had any problems. It doesn't cause harm when ingested and I can buy in bulk so it's really good
> At £4.50 a bale I can't actually find anything cheaper.


just googled it as id never heard of it , looks good  . I think its what the stables I did some work experience used .


----------



## Kaori (Sep 26, 2012)

hippymama said:


> just googled it as id never heard of it , looks good  . I think its what the stables I did some work experience used .


It's been really good for me so far  
I used it for the ferrets too but it sticks horribly to fleece/towels ect.


----------

